# John Deere 335 Round Baler



## david brown 995 (Feb 12, 2017)

Im looking to buy a John Deere 335 round baler for 1800 dollars. It is a good looking little 4x4 round baler. Has anyone had any experience with these round balers. Are they any good? make a tight bale? How is the realiablity on them. Someone let me know what you think thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT

The 335 is a no frills baler that doesn't have a bale monitor.Operator must watch bale level indicators on baler to determine bale shape. I think they will make a tight bale although they don't have the same number of tension cylinders as the better end balers. Twine wrapping is manually controlled by hyd's or electricity depending on serial number Earlier models (SN<960001) require 2 sets of tractor hyd scv's


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A lot of them were used 995.....and the price is not going to hurt you. Is it from a individual?

Regards, Mike


----------



## david brown 995 (Feb 12, 2017)

Yes from an individual. I bought it got it home this evening. The guy told me that it was fine. He didn't have a tractor to hook it up to. I hooked it to mine. Something is stripped in the gear box. Im sure the ring and pinion is stripped or locked up. I just bumped it with the pto. Very bad grinding nosie in and nothing turns over. I guess I will take it off and see what the problem is. Id say it will be an expensive repair. Im just wondering what caused it to strip. Im going to go completely throught it all the rollers and bearings everywhere. Its terrible that people will lie about stuff. All the guy had to tell me was something was messed up in the gear box. Id probably still would have took a shot at it anyways. Any ideas what im faced with price wise on repair. Im sure I will put everything in gear box new.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

david brown 995 said:


> Yes from an individual. I bought it got it home this evening. The guy told me that it was fine. He didn't have a tractor to hook it up to. I hooked it to mine. Something is stripped in the gear box. Im sure the ring and pinion is stripped or locked up. I just bumped it with the pto. Very bad grinding nosie in and nothing turns over. I guess I will take it off and see what the problem is. Id say it will be an expensive repair. Im just wondering what caused it to strip. Im going to go completely throught it all the rollers and bearings everywhere. Its terrible that people will lie about stuff. All the guy had to tell me was something was messed up in the gear box. Id probably still would have took a shot at it anyways. Any ideas what im faced with price wise on repair. Im sure I will put everything in gear box new.


Maybe call some of the salvage yards after you price your parts. Might be able to get the whole box fairly reasonable compared to parts.

Regards, Mike


----------



## david brown 995 (Feb 12, 2017)

I can get a new one from all state ag parts for 1200 and a used one is 850. Guess I will get it pulled off and take a look and see exactly what is wrong. Im sure its not good by the sound of it. Is it worth repairing. I have 1800 in it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

david brown 995 said:


> I can get a new one from all state ag parts for 1200 and a used one is 850. Guess I will get it pulled off and take a look and see exactly what is wrong. Im sure its not good by the sound of it. Is it worth repairing. I have 1800 in it.


Yes it is.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/list/category/1135/hay-and-forage-equipment-round-balers/manufacturer/john-deere/model/335

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I had the misfortune this last season of the long chain breaking then wadding up on my 467 & the slip clutch was stuck so input shaft on gearbox twisted off. My dumb fault for not checking slip clutch . I purchased a used gearbox off a burnt baler & installed on my baler. I may have the gears you need depending on which type my & your gearboxes are as JD utilized several different brand gearboxes. As far as I know the gearboxes will interchange on all models of rd balers from 430/530 to present models.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Jim,

Thats why I like HT, people help each other.

Thanks


----------



## david brown 995 (Feb 12, 2017)

Got the gear box off this evening. It was full of water where it had been sitting out side I guess. Got it all cleaned up and disassembled. Gears are all good. All bearings are shot and seals. I couldn't believe it was in this bad of shape. The outside of the gear box looked fine but the inside was awful. Got new bearings ordered for 55 bucks all Timken bearings. Im sure the guy I got it off of thought the gears was shot. The gears are perfect. I hope the joke is on him.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

david brown 995 said:


> Got the gear box off this evening. It was full of water where it had been sitting out side I guess. Got it all cleaned up and disassembled. Gears are all good. All bearings are shot and seals. I couldn't believe it was in this bad of shape. The outside of the gear box looked fine but the inside was awful. Got new bearings ordered for 55 bucks all Timken bearings. Im sure the guy I got it off of thought the gears was shot. The gears are perfect. I hope the joke is on him.


Good luck 995....I hope it works out great for you....be sure and let the seller know if it does. Especially the $55 part. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

DB 995

Because that gearbox is located in frt frame tubing it is often overlooked to check oil level when checking baler over & lubing. Congratulations on the gears still being good.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am glad it looks like this is working out.


----------



## Snow Farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

You have a good baler there. I think you got a great deal.

I have a 1990 375 same basic baler as yours except 5' x 4' bale. $7,000 and was 15 years old.

Had to replace a bearing or three over the years, and some chains, but it made great bales, and was real easy to operate on our old DB990 (53 hp)

I really liked using it and would still be, but it was stolen in '07 and I ended up buying a new Hesston.

I got the 375 back 2 1/2 years later, but it had been rode real hard, broken, poorly repaired, AND put up wet! It does not work like it used to. Now I have a pile of JD parts where once a baler stood.

Good luck with yours, you will like it.


----------



## david brown 995 (Feb 12, 2017)

I was wondering what years where these balers made. I only uses one roll of twine at a time while tieing. Is there a way to make it use two rolls while tying the bale. Im not familiar with this baler. I bought an owners manual for it. Havent really had a chance to read up on it. Its hydraulic tie. Don't really like that part of it with no monitor. It has an alarm I think on it and there is a plug of some sort that is suppose to come to the tractor is anyone familiar how that this works.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

david brown 995 said:


> . I only uses one roll of twine at a time while tieing. Is there a way to make it use two rolls while tying the bale.


Your baler must be below sn < 960000 because above that serial number 335 baler had 2 twine arms. Your baler can be converted to 2 twine arms and you'll also need more twine storage on baler. You can probably get parts from a salvage baler. According to my twine arm search there's a very limited number of models(see photo below) that twine tubes would be a simple swap. Other model tubes would require some fabrication. I'll guess alarm sounds when size of bale is reached and possibly also act as an oversize bale alarm.


----------

